# Can i egg share if had previous ovarian cyst?



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all this is my 1st post (other than my introduction post) so here goes... I have my 1st appointment to egg share soon. I have already had most of my bloods and tests done etc due to having been attending an infertility clinic for almost 2 years now due to having adhesions in my fallopian tubes. 

My question is....Can i take part in the egg share program if i had an ovarian cyst back in 2007? i didn't need any surgery for this cyst as it just went away with time. I was monitored in hospital and have had no cysts since. Do you think this will effect me being able to donate my eggs? I will of course ask at my consultation but it would be great if anyone could help?

Thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey snowwhite44

I shouldnt think ovarian cysts will affect your chances of egg sharing. As a cyst wont affect your egg quility. As long as all your blood tests go well, then you will be ok.

Welcome to the egg share board. And good luck!

Natalie xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Natalie

xxx


----------

